# Magic way to remove creases and wrinkles from shoes



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

By chance I have hit on what appears to me to be a novel way of miraculously removing creases and wrinkles from shoes. If this is old hat and a well known wheeze please forgive my enthusiasm!

Anyway here's the magic formula.

1. Insert well fitting trees and if necessary wrap the front of the tree with kitchen paper to well and truly flatten out any creases and wrinkles.

2. Wipe with a damp cloth and let dry and then buff to remove all traces of dirt.

3. Apply wax polish liberally enough and massage with the thumbs across the grain of the creases and wrinkles.

4. Leave shoes to rest for a few hours.

5. Buff well and then apply conditioner in the same manner (ie across the grain).

6. Before the conditioner has dried use a clothes steamer to heat the conditioner, which is on the shoes, and again rub the conditioner into the creases and wrinkles across the grain.

7. Finally, buff well with rapid strokes and you will find as I did that the wrinkles and creases have considerably diminished.

8, Repeat procedure until you have shoes wondrously crease and wrinkle free!


----------



## neskerdoo (Jun 23, 2009)

will they still fit?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

^ do you have any before and after pix?


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

neskerdoo said:


> will they still fit?


Yes. The steaming is minimal and may well not be an essential part of the process although I suspect it might be.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> ^ do you have any before and after pix?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Politely (May 8, 2008)

Seems like a lot of work to do after each wear. :icon_smile:


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

Politely said:


> Seems like a lot of work to do after each wear. :icon_smile:


Well, obviously wrinkles and creases will return. But it really is great to have stumbled upon such an easy way to get what for all intents and purposes is a new pair of shoes. And one which is patinated and broken in. I am now in the process of doing this with all my shoes.


----------

